
The Ideological Corruption of Science - DarkContinent
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-ideological-corruption-of-science-11594572501
======
ternaus
Jon Haidt talks about it for a while.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gatn5ameRr8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gatn5ameRr8)

I would recommend the book:

The Coddling of the American Mind: How Good Intentions and Bad Ideas Are
Setting Up a Generation for Failure

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/36556202-the-coddling-
of...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/36556202-the-coddling-of-the-
american-mind)

------
rbecker
Archive link: [https://archive.vn/fmZOs](https://archive.vn/fmZOs)

